# Need Gunsmith to custom fit old rabbit ear with barrels



## USAOK (Jan 3, 2010)

I have an old Belgium made double barrel rabbit eared 12 gauge that needs a gunsmith to custom fit some good steel barrels. The stock and firing mechanisms is in good shape. The old original barrels were of the type that are now too dangerous to shoot. I believe they are referred to as being "Damascus". Perhaps someone does this type work or can recommend a gunsmith for me.

Thanks!


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

www.turketshoot.net/GBG.htm


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Damascus barrels do not necessarily mean they can't be used. I would find a good smith and have the barrels evaluated. I have a couple of them that have been reproofed for nitro powder. I am not advocating running out and shooting the gun without having a proper inspection. I am just saying that it may be a usable gun in the condition it is in. You can buy low pressure shells from RST or Polywad that work quite well in those guns. I have taken many pheasants and grouse using them.

As far as having a set of steel barrels fitted, I doubt it would be cost effective. You would be better off buying a hammer gun with modern steel barrels. Husqvarnas can be found for around 1,000 dollars with ejectors. I doubt you could find anyone who would do this work for anywhere near that price.


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pretty much what burnsy says thats a tall order for a smith and today not worth the labor.Usally whats done is the old barrels are cut off in front of the lumps bored out and sleeve barrels fitted and soldered.Then the ribs must be installed and boath barrels regulated to eachouther.Probibly if you invited all the smiths in this country capable of this work over for a beer you wouldn't have to buy more than one case.Hang her up and admire the workmanship,would be much cheaper to buy a good used double,sorry Frank C.


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

USAOK,been thinking about your problem.The skeet shooters use incert tubes in their 12ga o/u to shoot sub gauge events,they are strong and light like a barrel in a barrel.Probibly you would have to drop down to 20 ga,28ga or 410 but it should be safe to fire and not modify the gun in any way,their removable.I'am quite sure Jess Briley makes them, google him.They sell cheaper chamber reducers but I don't their long enough just ahead of the chamber is a critical area.Frank C.


----------

